# Aging Granite



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I have to order a few pieces of granite and I dont like the way new granite looks. does boiled linseed oil give the granite an aged type of look? Is it greasy at all when its allowed to sit for a while?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JBM said:


> I have to order a few pieces of granite and I dont like the way new granite looks. does boiled linseed oil give the granite an aged type of look? Is it greasy at all when its allowed to sit for a while?


J, have a look at an example of boiled linseed oil mixed with charcoal dust.

http://www.contractortalk.com/projects/fieldstone-fireplace-with-granite-lintel-hearth

Those pictures were taken in 2011, the fireplace was done in 2002. I oiled both the hearth and the lintel.....the latter was that bright grey even though it is a reclaimed curb. 

When you apply the oil, let it sit for 15 minutes or more, then wipe off the excess. It will feel tacky until it dries. If it's an outside stone, I would try using wood stain in the oil, but I never tried it. I've got scrap granite and some oil, it seems I've got an experiment to try!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Where did you get the Charcole dust? Did you just crush some from the grill?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

On this project which was a preexisting fireplace, I used some of the old charcoal left from wood burning, which were already in firebox when I cleaned it out.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

If it's exterior mix up some topsoil, manure. Horse, cow, chicken, whatever you have .cover and grind in. Walk on it, keep it damp. Try to get some microbes to make a home there.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Keeping it damp is key. If its near any lawn irrigation have the nozzle spray the stone.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

CJKarl said:


> If it's exterior mix up some topsoil, manure. Horse, cow, chicken, whatever you have .cover and grind in. Walk on it, keep it damp. Try to get some microbes to make a home there.




Sounds like very good method.:thumbsup:


Last night JBM and I were PMing.I told him about this book and sent him the Amazon connection. He did some investigating and found the chapter I was eluding to (I could not remember specifics of formula,read book but do not own). So,here is the connection to that pertinent chapter from the book that JBM dug up.

http://books.google.com/books?id=sd... stone work Creating a New Old House:&f=false


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

fjn said:


> Sounds like very good method.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Last night JBM and I were PMing.I told him about this book and sent him the Amazon connection. He did some investigating and found the chapter I was eluding to (I could not remember specifics of formula,read book but do not own). So,here is the connection to that pertinent chapter from the book that JBM dug up.
> ...


I've done spoiled buttermilk and miracle..sometimes even with ground moss mixed in. But doing that tends to promote growth, not 'age' the stone. And as Karl mentioned moisture is essential to the whole process. I've used this prices on drystone walls with fresh looking fieldstone, but not for anything else.


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

stonecutter said:


> I've done spoiled buttermilk and miracle..sometimes even with ground moss mixed in. But doing that tends to promote growth, not 'age' the stone. And as Karl mentioned moisture is essential to the whole process. I've used this prices on drystone walls with fresh looking fieldstone, but not for anything else.


The old farmer whom delivered feild stone to use for many years swore by milk to get that green moss petina. My da would make us rub farm loam on pitch and point marks in granite!

A few years ago I a builder friend gave me a chance at about 150 yds of field stone. I dumped it in over a bank at the wife's uncles house which he later partially covered with loam. Every time I used them I had one hell of a time washing that stuff off....it was literally like clay grease dye and even prevented bonding if ignored!

As far as linseed Ive used it 35 years ago in my 1st home on blue stone and canadian quarry tile. Val oil is a commercial product which has it in it along with thinners. I use that too out side on a stone house with brown conc. sills,,,,they are now dull light brown although they looked nice for a long time.

Inside linseed oil yellows like shellack and darkens drastically. I took a old field stone f p down which was as I mentioned ..when I asked the woman what she used she replied boiled linsed oil. The stones were almost black looking and yellowish and had a coated sheen look.
It makes for a wet look more than anything else!

Stick with the loam and other additives......use strong rich loam it stains instantaniously!


----------

